# View from outside shower.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Outside shower, not the pool shower either, that's elsewhere. Neighbors arent too close, but i would still be wary of voyeurs. Must be nice.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Love that Texas brick. Why is so much brick used?


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Plumber said:


> Love that Texas brick. Why is so much brick used?


That's how we do it down here. Everything is built out of brick or stone...The siding doesn't stand up to the Texas sun and weather (hail, wind, ect.) Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of track home builders that use siding mixed with brick on alot of homes here. My first house was built in 2002 and when I bought it in 2008, alot of the siding needed work...House I'm in now was built in 1972 and 100% brick


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We use so much brick because the big bad wolf can't blow it down. Actually, never given it much thought, what supaking said makes sense. Maybe because Aikman is the acme brick spokesperson.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Went back to this house to check out why the outside faucet was acting up. I loved getting that description. 

So we got a little rain over the past month or so. OK and others got it worse. While talking to the HO, I noticed the lake being MUCH higher than when we built the house. I also noticed that the shower is no longer as exposed as i originally thought it would be.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks like the place will be under water next year


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MUCH higher is correct.


----------

